# 3 way dimmer switch



## Daryl in Nanoose (Nov 23, 2007)

Hi all, I have a 3 way dimmer swith and would like to get rid of one of them. I plan to put a patch box in the attic. Which wire connects to the other.
 I have a   14-2 and a 14-3 wire entering the box.


----------



## speedy petey (Nov 23, 2007)

Can you define "get rid of"? And why put another box in the attic? 
Are you completely eliminating the switch box entirely?


Either way, you need to find out what colors were used as the travelers of the 3-way. Start there and let us know what you have.

If as you say you have only a 14/2 and a 14/3 in the box it is most likely that you will splice white to white, black to black, and cap off the red. That way the other three way will act like a SP switch.


----------



## Parrothead (Nov 23, 2007)

I agree, why put a box in the attic? Why not just put a blank cover over the box that held the switch that you are eliminating???


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Nov 24, 2007)

I originaly thought about elimating it all togeather but changed my mind and moved it to another wall. Thanks for the replies guys.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Nov 24, 2007)

Parrothead said:


> I agree, why put a box in the attic? Why not just put a blank cover over the box that held the switch that you are eliminating???


 The wall that this switch is on was removed  and did not want it on the wall to the right so instead I crawled up into the 16" high attic (what a nightmare) and patchboxed it and moved it to another wall.


----------



## Parrothead (Nov 27, 2007)

Ah makes sense now. Pictures help a lot


----------

